# Pocket holes in corner braces



## tolmeda (Aug 14, 2009)

First post here… I'm new to woodworking and finishing up my first project, a bedside table. I'm planning to post about what I learned and what I screwed up but first a quick question to help me finish up this project.

I'd like to add corner braces to attach the top but can't quite figure out the best way to join them to the frame. I've got the four 6" pieces cut and mitered at 45 degrees. The rest of the joints on the table so far are a combination of dowels and pocket holes. My pocket hole jig, the really basic Kreg one, doesn't work so well on the 45 degree angles.

Any tips on how to best attach these?

Thanks!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I do those on the drill press
Welcome to LJ's


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

drill the pocket into the top(the side that contacts the bottom of the tabletop) of the bracket on each side, not the angled edge. that way you can be perpendicular to the sides. once the top is on, it will hide the pocket holes.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Pocket hole the ends first then cut the angles


----------

